# Alzo Digital - worth the $$



## MartinPens (May 8, 2010)

Well, it's just my opinion, but with a background in Graphic Design and Photography I just had to get a set up where I could take lots of photos and not have to spend any time in Photoshop adjusting exposure, etc...

With everything set up and dialed in - here is a photo right from the tent to the SD card to the upload.

The lights last a long time - they are low energy - low heat - and light that is white balanced. Google Alzo Digital and start saving your pennies.

Martin


----------



## Jim15 (May 8, 2010)

I'm sure not a photo expert but those pictures look awesome to me.


----------



## DennisM (May 8, 2010)

The DOF in the second one is superb! Nice job!


----------



## MartinPens (May 11, 2010)

Thanks!  I figure, with all that work on pens, bowls and other turnings.... why take a bad photo?!


----------

